# American BBQ Sauces by Region Tutorial !!!



## cuclimber (Jul 23, 2010)

Here is a link to a tutorial on American BBQ Sauces by the region they originated from.  The author, Craig "Meathead" Goldwyn, really knows his stuff.  You can even rank the sauces on the web page.  He has a number of links to his own take on the various bbq sauce recipes.  Delicious!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/craig-goldwyn/american-barbecue-sauces_b_623176.html

Enjoy!

-Jon


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 23, 2010)

You should go straight to the source-

http://www.amazingribs.com/recipes/BBQ_sauces/index.html


----------

